# help she is sick puffy light weight



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

thanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanksthanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How old are the babies? I'm wondering if she is getting ready to lay again.
Does she have calcium available?


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW thanks for your speedy reply, Babies are 9 days old. it is not egg problem please advice.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need to separate her and bring her into your house so you can observe her.
Keep her warm and give her food, water and make sure she has calcium, such as oyster shell available. It would be helpful to have a picture of her and a picture of her poop. Open her beak and look inside her mouth and throat to see if there are any yellow dots.
Hopefully her mate is feeding the babies. If not, you will need to support them by hand feeding them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you the pictures are helpful. I don't think the bird is eating and there is no solid stool in her poop. How many birds do you have? Do all the poops look like hers?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I noticed with my birds that if I have one go light for no explainable reason, its right around "worming time". (I worm every 3 months)
So I worm everyone, separate the light bird (bring him/her inside, keep warm, and make sure they are eating and drinking and give favorite treats). The light bird is usually ready to go back into the loft in 2 - 3 days. I repeat the light birds worming in 3 weeks.
It happened last week, and everyone is fine now. 
Just a thought


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I noticed with my birds that if I have one go light for no explainable reason, its right around "worming time". (I worm every 3 months)
> So I worm everyone, separate the light bird (bring him/her inside, keep warm, and make sure they are eating and drinking and give favorite treats). The light bird is usually ready to go back into the loft in 2 - 3 days. I repeat the light birds worming in 3 weeks.
> It happened last week, and everyone is fine now.
> Just a thought


That's what I'm thinking too...worms!


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

thanksthanksthanksthanksthanks


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Charis said:


> That's what I'm thinking too...worms!



so what is treatment do I have enough time to save her please advice ? I brought her inside @ hot-place place the food and water what's next please advice


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have any worming meds? Or an avian vet nearby where you could get some?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Do you have any worming meds? Or an avian vet nearby where you could get some?


Yes. regular vet place work?


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Charis said:


> Where are you located?


texas north dallas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You want to keep her warm but not too hot. Not all vets will see birds so you need to find one that will. Perhaps your vet can make a referal. You need to be clear to them that she is a pet pigeon because many that do see birds, won't treat a feral pigeon.
Did you look inside her mouth like I asked you to? It's really important to look for yellow dots and let me know if you see some. Also, does her poop smell really, really bad?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aren't you close to North Richland Hills?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Link to Avian Vets in Texas*

http://www.birdsofallcolors.com/Avian_Veterinarians/Avian_Veterinarians.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to send you the phone number of a man in north Dallas that has pigeons and may be able to help you.


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Charis said:


> You want to keep her warm but not too hot. Not all vets will see birds so you need to find one that will. Perhaps your vet can make a referal. You need to be clear to them that she is a pet pigeon because many that do see birds, won't treat a feral pigeon.
> Did you look inside her mouth like I asked you to? It's really important to look for yellow dots and let me know if you see some. Also, does her poop smell really, really bad?


You are talking about canker no she doesn't. I checked her mouth!!


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Charis, Got the # I really appreciate your help. Guys thank you so much for your help


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Aren't you close to North Richland Hills?


No I am not I am close to 75-north highway as well as HWY 635

thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kabooter said:


> Charis, Got the # I really appreciate your help. Guys thank you so much for your help


I hope Mike can help. 
Renee sent me Mike's the number.
Let us know how she is doing and do feed her if she isn't eating on her own.


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

chari's, I brought her inside. I noticed since I brought her in she is not puffing, any more she is eating I checked she is happy But she is alone!! her pop is same I will update you tomorrow. 

Thanks a lot
KB


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Charis said:


> I hope Mike can help.
> Renee sent me Mike's the number.
> Let us know how she is doing and do feed her if she isn't eating on her own.


I left you the message please advice


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kabooter said:


> No I am not I am close to 75-north highway as well as HWY 635
> 
> thanks


North Richland Hills is only about 30 miles from you to the west. Is the Daddy feeding the babies?


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> North Richland Hills is only about 30 miles from you to the west. Is the Daddy feeding the babies?


yes daddy is feeding them. they person I spoked he recommended me MAXICLIM OR SALMON I sorry I miss spelled.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kabooter said:


> yes daddy is feeding them. they person I spoked he recommended me MAXICLIM OR SALMON I sorry I miss spelled.


Could it be Amoxicillin? Not sure what SALMON is.........who did you speak to?


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

salmon maybe SULMET??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Salmonila...I think.


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

yes Salmonila


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How is this little one?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> How is this little one?


Improving, last I heard but one other is sick now.


----------



## ARHAM (Jul 2, 2008)

thanksthanksthanksthanks


----------

